
HardOCP – Nvidia GeForce Partner Program Impacts Consumer Choice - Valmar
https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/03/07/geforce_partner_program_impacts_consumer_choice
======
Valmar
[https://twitter.com/HardOCP/status/975730763512668160](https://twitter.com/HardOCP/status/975730763512668160)

> Well, to be fully transparent, I am not sure we are currently in a position
> to do any follow-up as NVIDIA has gone dark on GPP along with nearly every
> contact we have in the industry on this topic. Certainly we struck a nerve.
> Like the OEMs, I guess cutting off $ hits home.

Also, AMD Reddit thread with info on extra developments on this concerningly
anti-competitive and anti-consumer set of events:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/85n378/nvidia_gpps_fir...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/85n378/nvidia_gpps_first_victim/)

Also:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/85n378/nvidia_gpps_fir...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/85n378/nvidia_gpps_first_victim/dvyu5or/)

> The twitter for gigabyte changed to Auros

>
> [https://twitter.com/GigabyteUK/status/955776386068811776](https://twitter.com/GigabyteUK/status/955776386068811776)

> So does this mean they wont even advertise AMD products now? what a shit
> show.

